# Mirror Screws



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you can get mirror screws ( the type with a screw and a front bit that screws into the main screw but is a nice dome shape ) in Portugal ? I have looked in AKI which seems to have thousands of types of screw but I cannot find this type. 

If anyone knows where I can get some and what they would be called I would be very grateful.

John


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Try a local glazier. We have one that, in addition to glass, sells all manner of fixtures and fittings. It has to be worth a try.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

But no one fits mirrors like that any more - I am not even sure that the glass used these days can withstand having a hole drilled in it. All glazing shops sell metal corner fittings but its more usual to use adhesive, either a silicon or 'no nails'


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I'll have a look in B and Q for you if you want. I'm happy to send them to you if you repay via paypal. I know the screws you mean - we've got them Old house!!!


----------

